# Yeast Chart for Lalvin and Red Star



## Tom (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a quick reference chart for you.  

View attachment Yeast Chart Lalvin.pdf


View attachment Yeast Chart Red Star.pdf


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Tom. I have this chart somewhere but it was my source to confirm what I was using was correct. I really like the Lalvin yeast and have had no problems with them.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have to agree - i have been using the Lavlin ICV D-47 for sometime now - and have had no problems either.


----------



## midwestwine (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks tom this helps out a lot


----------



## nursejohn (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Tom, a nice, handy chart to have around.


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is a yeast chart I have been working on that covers most of the wine yeasts out there. It has some blanks because I either haven't used that yeast yet or have not been able to get the data from the company. The color coding is for my own use. Feel free to share anything you think would make it better or more useful. 

View attachment Yeast Matrix.doc


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks! This is very helpful!!


----------

